# EU challenges Google



## Brian G Turner (Apr 15, 2015)

Good to see the EU move beyond shopping links to investigate Android, too. However, they kind of missed the privacy problem:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32315649

Additionally, how long did it take to drag Microsoft through the EU courts? And wasn't the result from that for Microsoft to pay loose change, while offering browser options in Windows, sans Windows Media Player, for a bit?

If the EU achieved so little against Microsoft, I can hardly imagine them doing much against Google, whose arrogance makes Bill Gates look charming.


----------



## willwallace (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't understand how they are going after android.  The code is open source, and as the article cites Xiaomi and Amazon already use it to make their own operating systems without Google apps.  Lots of devices made in Asia also use android and don't include Google's playstore, for example.  Besides, anyone who has an android device wants the Playstore, if you want to get the most apps.


----------

